# WoW Acc geklaut und geschlossen.



## Sash (22. Dezember 2009)

huhu..
hat jemand von euch, der damals mal wow zockte die tage auch eine email bekommen das euer acc für 7 test-tage wieder geöffnet wird? jedenfalls ich..
so dachte ich mir, bei dem wetter geh ich eh nicht so oft raus und bis swtor erscheint dauerts noch was, ich schau nochmal in wow rein. aber wenn dann richtig, und bestellte mir bei amazon direkt wotlk und ne playtime card. dann bekam ich eine email von blizzard, ich würde wohl meinen acc (obwohl ich das spiel da noch nichtmals installiert hatte) für illegale sachen nutzen und ich solle doch mein pw ändern, hab ich auch gemacht. so dachte ich mir, damit wäre das problem gelöst und in 2 tagen kann ich wieder fröhlich zocken wenn das packet da ist. heute soll das packet ankommen, und eben prüfte ich meine emails, und siehe da, blizzard schreibt mit das mein acc nun für immer geschlossen ist da ich wohl mist gebaut hätte. obwohl ich nicht einmal online war. und als ich das pw änderte machte ich das über die richtige seite, nicht den link in der email. und vorher loggte ich mich auch nicht im battle.net ein. hat jemand oder kennt jemand einen dem das gleiche passiert ist? das jemand in den 7 tagen wo der acc zum testen wieder frei ist einfach geklaut und somit geschlossen wird? jetzt bleibt mir nur noch das packet wieder retour zu schicken und ich fang vielleicht wieder lotro an...


----------



## NuTSkuL (22. Dezember 2009)

ich spiele zwar kein wow, aber ist es dort nciht langsam so üblich, dass acc geklaut oder gehackt werden?
sei froh, dass es so ist, weil jetzt kannst du es gleich sein lassen


----------



## Sash (22. Dezember 2009)

jo irgendwo wahr... nur wenn es da passiert können die das woanders auch. zb meine aoc acc oder swtor wenns raus kommt. das is die kacke. vorallem wie schnell die das neue pw hatten. als hätten die nen insider oder so.


----------



## Spikos (22. Dezember 2009)

Virenprüfung? Dein "Insider" ist vielleicht ein Keylogger ! 
Wende dich an Blizzard und schildere ihnen das Problem genau wie hier, dann kommt bestimmt wieder alles in Ordnung!


----------



## Sash (22. Dezember 2009)

eigentlich sollte mein system sicher sein, vorallem da ich mich nichtmals eingeloggt hatte. 
hatte eben einmal die seite aufgerufen wo man solche probleme schildern kann, die wollen da sachen von einem wissen.. da verzichte ich auf blizzard.


----------



## Spikos (22. Dezember 2009)

Wenns dir so leicht fällt wieso nicht gleich so? Ist zwar ärgerlich wegen WotlK und Playcard aber die schickste dann einfach zurück! Am besten auch WoW niemehr installieren und irgendwo in ner Ecke verstauben lassen, ist besser so .


----------



## kc1992 (22. Dezember 2009)

Supportmail an Blizzard schicken, die werden die IP-Adresse des Spielers, der den Bockmist verbaut hat mit deiner vergleichen und wenn du es tatsächlich nicht warst, feststellen, dass ein Irrtum vorliegt..Warscheinlich wirst du noch eine Persokopie hinschicken müssen, aber dann solltest du deinen Char wiederhaben.
Gruß kc1992


----------



## Aholic (22. Dezember 2009)

kc1992 schrieb:


> Supportmail an Blizzard schicken, die werden die IP-Adresse des Spielers, der den Bockmist verbaut hat mit deiner vergleichen und wenn du es tatsächlich nicht warst, feststellen, dass ein Irrtum vorliegt..Warscheinlich wirst du noch eine Persokopie hinschicken müssen, aber dann solltest du deinen Char wiederhaben.
> Gruß kc1992


Genau so ist es.
Das so eine Email zurzeit offiziell im Umlauf ist, ist mir allerdings nicht bekannt.
Die Wartezeit beträgt momentan etwa ~2Wochen.


----------



## NuTSkuL (22. Dezember 2009)

nimm es als zechen von gott oder so auf, dass du aufhörst wow zu zocken aber das hört sich wirklich nach einem keylogger an oder allg. nach einem trojaner oder so. schonmal hijackthis durchlaufen gelassen?


----------



## Sash (22. Dezember 2009)

hatte bisher norton internet sec. drauf.
und ausserdem, wie soll das gehen wenn ich mich bis zum ersten hack angriff niemals einloggte?
die können von mir nur das pw klauen wenn ich es auch drauf gehabt hätte und gezockt. hab ich oben aber auch schon geschrieben...


----------



## Veriquitas (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich verstehe nicht ganz was du meinst...Wenn du niemanden deine Acc Daten gegeben hast oder jemand mit deinen Acc spielen lassen hast kann sowas nicht passieren.Es sei denn du hast nen Keyloger drauf und den fängt man sich net einfach so.


----------



## NuTSkuL (23. Dezember 2009)

vlt server gehackt oder sonst iwas? weiss nciht wieweit die möglichkeiten bei wow reichen. 
kann mir aber auhc nciht vorstellen wie man zocken kann ohne daten einzugeben....


----------



## MasterScorpion (23. Dezember 2009)

Es gibt genügend professionele Programme um iwelche Acc zuhacken dazu benötigt es nicht mal einen keylogger. Es gibt bestimmte Muster woran man es teilweise auch erkennen kann speziell bei Steam gut sichtbar. Ein Server Hack der Datenbank ist natürlich auch nicht auszuschließen, wobei ich nicht denke das es das war.

Steam Beispiel -  WOW Beispiele die meisten funktionieren aber nicht da regelmäßig geupdated wird damit solche dinge nicht vorkommen aber die Szene schläft nicht!

Wie meinen Vorredner kann ich dir auch nur empfehlen dich an den Hersteller zu wenden. Im Normalfall solletst du bald wieder spielen können. Ein aktuelles und gutes Antivierenprogramm sollten für jeden voraussetzung sein! Ein guter Tipp zum schluß nicht alles von freunden annehmen was nicht seriös wirkt.

Lg


P.s.: Passwörter sollten immer Buchstaben, Zahlen und Sonderzeichen in abwechselnder Rheinfolge enthalten


----------



## Aholic (23. Dezember 2009)

> Ein Server Hack der Datenbank ist natürlich auch nicht auszuschließen, wobei ich nicht denke das es das war.


Glaub mir, aber wenn dies der Fall wäre, dann gäbe es dicke, wirklich dicke News, sowas kann sich Blizzard absolut nicht leisten, es gab auch nie einen erfolgreichen Angriff, sagt man seitens Blizzard.
Wenn vermehrt Accounts kompromittiert worden wären, würde man das direkt an der Masse der threads im Technik Forum sehen, du glaubst garnich was dann los wäre 

Die Community schläft nicht 



> Es sei denn du hast nen Keyloger drauf und den fängt man sich net einfach so.


Wenn du wüsstes wieviele Keylogger mails momentan im Umlauf sind, die nur auf deine Acc Daten aus sind. Es gab u.a. in den letzten Monaten 2 Vorfälle in denen geschaltete Werbung auf WoW Projekt Seiten wie zB Curse kurzzeitig mannipuliert wurde, idem ein Script eingebettet wurde, das den Inhalt eines Keylogger enthielt.

Außerdem werden die Foren täglich von Keylogger Links überflutet, diese werden meist direkt gelöscht, nur am Wochenende arbeitet dort niemand.

Ich sehe täglich um die 40 threads von leuten die einem Keylogger zum Opfer fielen, so ist es also nicht.
Da sich der Code der Keylogger aber ständig ändert, helfen Virenscanner auch nicht viel.
Einer der wenigen die Keylogger erkennen können ist Kaspesky.
Anti Vir hingegen kann man vergessen.

Ich würde mich aber nicht darauf verlassen, das der Virenscanner fündig wird.
Damit soetwas erst garnicht auf deinen Rechner kommt, ich würde mir an erster Stelle immer die Url genau anschauen und keinen links folgen die mit .cn oder sonstwas enden, wenn man nicht sicher ist, danach googlen.
Addons nur von Curse.com oder wowinterface laden (buffed habe ich mal nicht genannt weil sie dort einfach zu selten updaten)
Bei Curse kommt es direkt von den developern.

Und, ein Passwort das buchstaben+zahlen beinhaltet, keine kombinationen die einen Sinn ergeben würde, mindestens 12+ Stellen wären von Vorteil, dann bist du auf der relativ sicheren Seite.
DANN, kannst du Hack versuchen weniger leicht zum Opfer fallen, Keylogger haben hier aber immernoch leichtes Spiel.


----------



## MasterScorpion (23. Dezember 2009)

Aholic schrieb:


> Glaub mir, aber wenn dies der Fall wäre, dann gäbe es dicke, wirklich dicke News, sowas kann sich Blizzard absolut nicht leisten, es gab auch nie einen erfolgreichen Angriff, sagt man seitens Blizzard.
> Wenn vermehrt Accounts kompromittiert worden wären, würde man das direkt an der Masse der threads im Technik Forum sehen, du glaubst garnich was dann los wäre
> 
> Die Community schläft nicht
> ...



Deswegen habe ich es ja gesagt, dass ich es nicht glaube



Aholic schrieb:


> Außerdem werden die Foren täglich von Keylogger Links überflutet, diese werden meist direkt gelöscht, nur am Wochenende arbeitet dort niemand.
> 
> Ich sehe täglich um die 40 threads von leuten die einem Keylogger zum Opfer fielen, so ist es also nicht.
> Da sich der Code der Keylogger aber ständig ändert, helfen Virenscanner auch nicht viel.
> ...





Keylogger ist keineswegs auszuschließen, wobei es eben nicht immer einer sein muss. Ich stelle mir nur die frage wo die Leute überall herrum hängen bzw was sie machen, dass so etwas passiert. Ich habe noch nie eine einzige Mail bekommen oder der artigen Scripten zum Opfer gefallen bzw schon garnicht in Foren drauf gestoßen *Kasperskyseidankanscheinend* oder Leute die ich kenne. Nur in Foren liest man davon - finde das nur immer komisch aber es kommt halt vor wie auch immer.


Viel Glück mit deinem Acc, du kannst uns ja auf dem laufenden halten. 

lg


----------



## Aholic (23. Dezember 2009)

Wenn man aktiv in der Warcraft Scene unterwegs ist, bekommt man sowas schon öfters 
Es sind aber meist die großen Seiten wie Warcraftmovies oder Curse, und dort findet man die email adressen ja frei öffentlich.

edit:


> Deswegen habe ich es ja gesagt, dass ich es nicht glaube


Sorry, da habe ich den falschen zitiert, eigentlich wollte ich das hier 


> vlt server gehackt oder sonst iwas? weiss nciht wieweit die möglichkeiten bei wow reichen.


----------



## Sash (24. Dezember 2009)

ich weiß nicht was daran nicht zu verstehen ist.
nochmal auf anfang..
irgendwann 2008 spielte ich das letzte mal wow, für nur kurze zeit. als win 7 rauskam machte ich mein system platt und formatierte alles, alle festplatten und machte alles neu. und wow, da ich es NICHT mehr spielte installierte ich gar nicht erst. vor ein paar tagen bekam ich von blizzard eine email, und nach dem absender war sie wirklich von blizzard, in der stand das sie einige acc probeweise wieder öffnen würden um alte kunden wieder zurück zu gewinnen. in dieser email klickte ich KEINEN link an oder machte sonstwas. ungefähr einen tag später bekam ich eine email, wieder von blizzard, in dieser stand das sie meinen acc für ein paar stunden sperren mußten weil ich wohl irgendwas illegales gemacht hätte, im chat sachen für echtes geld verkauft oder sowas. also dachte ich mir, irgendeiner benutzt meinen acc um seinen geschäften nachzugehen. also loggte ich mich bei blizzard ein, aber nicht über einen link irgendeiner email, sondern auf der echten richtigen blizzard battle.net seite. dort änderte ich mein pw. irgendwie ging mir wow nicht mehr aus dem kopf und ich beschloss da nochmal reinzuschnuppern, und bestellte mir bei amazon eine playtime card und halt wotlk. am nächsten tag checkte ich meine emails, neben der wo stand das meine bestellung da eintreffen würde stand in einer anderen das sie meinen acc nun wegen widerholten missbrauchs für immer geschlossen hätten.
also schick ich nun die 2 sachen zurück und spiel mal wieder aoc, wenn der weihnachtsstress vorbei ist.
kurz gesagt, selbst mit keylogger hätten die das pw nie von mir haben können. ausser die haben mich vor über einen jahr ausspioniert und hätten wirklich solange gewartet. und meine internet sec. software ist laut test eine der besten, und der fand auch nix. irgendwo muß es eine undichte stelle bei blizzard geben.


----------



## Aholic (24. Dezember 2009)

Dein Acc muss ja aktiviert gewesen sein, denn sonst hätte niemand einloggen und Schaden anrichten können.

Wie gesagt, ich würde mich an den Techsupport wenden, ~2 Wochen beträgt momentan die Wartezeit. Wenn es schneller gehen soll, ruf bei der Hotline an, oft können die auch helfen, wobei der Fall beidir wohl erst Untersucht werden muss vermute ich.


----------



## Sash (24. Dezember 2009)

hab doch gesagt das mein acc offen war. für 7 tage zum testen von blizzard freigeschaltet. frag mich was so schwer dran ist es zu verstehen.


----------



## Veriquitas (26. Dezember 2009)

Einen Keyloger fängt man sich et einfach so, da reichen schon die Windows Einstellungen auch wenn das über Curse etc. kommt.Alle reden immer so als ob das extrem eingeschleust wird.Ich hatte nie ein Problem damit, es reicht wenn man Antivir hat und Spybot hat fertig.Wenn man sich dann noch was einfängt sollte man mal überlegen was man tut.


----------



## Sash (26. Dezember 2009)

ka jedenfalls sollte mein internet sec schutz genug bieten. aber wie ich schon 3 mal erklärte ist das egal, da ich ja wow nichtmals drauf hatte geschweigen denn irgendwo meine acc daten bzw pw eingegeben habe. kann es sein das viele hier einfach so posten ohne den text richtig gelesen zu haben??


----------



## Veriquitas (26. Dezember 2009)

Das hat amit nichts zu tun.Du brauchst nichts installiert zu haben trotzdem kann jemand dein paswort haben.


----------



## Sash (25. Februar 2010)

so ich hab heute wieder eine email von blizzard bekommen, die würden nun mein acc löschen sollte ich mich nicht mehr melden. nun hab ich mal das formular ausgefüllt, und denen das grob geschildert. mal sehen was passiert.. jetzt wo ich wraith of the lich king bereits an ner freundin verschenkt hab.. kann bitte jemand sagen was man gegen keylogger tun kann? also welche antispy dinger sind da wirklich gut, finden alles.. danke schonmal.


----------



## Sash (26. Februar 2010)

so mein acc ist wieder frei. in der mail stand folgendes:
1. Downloaden Sie bitte GMER ( GMER - Rootkit Detector and Remover ) 
- Starten Sie GMER 
- Scannen Sie Ihren ganzen PC und entfernen Sie alle gefundenen Rootkits 

2. Downloaden Sie A squared free ( a-squared Free - Kostenlose Anti-Viren, Anti-Trojaner, Anti-Spyware, Anti-Dialer und Anti-Wurm Software - gratis! ) 
-- Installieren Sie A squared free < br>-- Starten Sie nach der Installation A squared free und führen Sie die Updates durch 
-- Starten Sie A squared und führen einen Deep Scan aus 

(Die Dauer des Scans kann je nach Menge an Daten und PC Ressourcen variieren. Lassen Sie den Scan bis zum Ende durchlaufen. ) 

3. BitDefender ( Downloads: die neueste Antivirus Software herunterladen ) 

( **** Damit Sie diesen Punkt ausführen können müssten Sie vorerst, sollten Sie eine andere Antivieren Software installiert haben, diese deinstallieren. Wir würden Ihnen Vorschlagen dies zu tun da BitDefender eine sehr gute Erkennungsrate besitzt und auch neueste Schadsoftware erkennt. Nachher könnten Sie wiederum BitDefender deinstallieren und wieder auf Ihre alte Antivirensoftware umsteigen. **** ) 

-- Laden Sie sich BitDefender AV 2010 herunter (es handelt sich um eine 30tägige Testversion), installieren diesen und führen die Updates durch 
-- Prüfen Sie den PC nochmals mit BitDefender 

^^wobei ich die ersten beiden runtergeladen hab und durchlaufen lassen. der erste hat nix gefunden, 2. sucht grade. zum hab ich ja norton internet sec. 2010 drauf.. eigentlich sollte alles sicher sein.


----------



## Veriquitas (3. März 2010)

Spybot Search and Destroy kann ich dir empfehlen der ist kostenlos und updatet sehr häufig.


----------



## Sash (3. März 2010)

so hab nun auch das installiert, geupdatet, alles gescannt.. und wieder nix gefunden. da soll mal noch einer sagen es liegt nicht an blizzard. alle scanner haben nix gefunden.


----------



## Veriquitas (3. März 2010)

Ich glaub du bist einfach auf ne falsche E-mail reingefallen die angeblich von Blizz kam, gibt es haufenweise von.Den wo ich den ersten Post nochmal lese so eine E-mail ist mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## Sash (3. März 2010)

die erste email vom ersten post war mir vorher auch nicht bekannt. aber nochmal: ich habe da nicht auf einen link geklickt.


----------



## Veriquitas (3. März 2010)

Es wird irgendwas mit der Email zu tun gehabt haben denke ich mal auch wenn du nicht auf den Link geklickt hast.Hast du vieleicht mal Gold gekauft oder sonst irgendwelchen Service benutzt?Irgendwelche Bot programmes auf dem Pc gehabt ohne die in Wow zu benutzen?


----------



## The_Rock (3. März 2010)

Edit: Stand nicht letztens in ner News, dass Blizzard grad Probleme mit Account-Hackern hat? Könnte durchaus sein, dass diese das Jubiläumsangebot (7 Tage frei) bei inaktiven Accounts genutzt haben, und ihre illegalen Tätigkeiten eben in diesem Zeitraum vollzogen haben (vorhandenes Gold verkauft usw). Wäre halt weniger auffällig als bei aktiven Accounts.


----------

